# about the ports/editors/emacs/ reinstall error!



## zyanho (Jun 4, 2010)

when i getting reinstall emacs to 23.2 by ports/editors/emacs/ after pkg_delete "emacs*"
i get :

```
23.2/lisp/loaddefs.el locked by zyanho@bsd (pid 88159): (s, q, p, ?)?
```

whatever i type, i also get 

```
Updating /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/
emacs-23.2/leim/leim-list.el ...
Checking /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim/quail/quick-b5.el ...
Checking /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim/quail/.#quick-b5.el ...
Opening input file: No such file or directory, /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim/quail/.#quick-b5.el
gmake[1]: *** [leim-list.el] Error 255
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim'
gmake: *** [leim] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100603-73702-1wxrz8d-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
    ! editors/emacs    (unknown build error)
```

then i re-try something like:

```
#make clean && make reinstall 
or
# make -C /usr/ports/editors/emacs clean build
or
# make -C /usr/ports/editors/emacs clean
# make -C /usr/ports/editors/emacs install
```
and i also get the same error,i google it around and i have not idea to deal with this.

BTW,
i running on freebsd8 i386 + gnome2.30
my make.conf like this:

```
NASTER_SITE_BACKUP?=\ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\ftp://ftp.kr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles
/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}
# added by use.perl 2010-05-31 00:52:58
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

and the CPU architecture is

```
cat /var/run/dmesg.boot |grep CPU 
get this:
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz (1806.79-MHz 686-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

zyanho said:
			
		

> when i getting reinstall emacs to 23.2 by ports/editors/emacs/ after pkg_delete "emacs*"
> i get :
> 
> ```
> ...



What's running with pid 88159?

[cmd=]ps -aux 88159[/cmd]


----------



## zyanho (Jun 4, 2010)

ps -aux 88159 ,i get nothings like

```
USER   PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ   RSS  TT  STAT STARTED      TIME COMMAND
```

and i type top ,no pid is 88159


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

Then try again. If it produces the same error note the pid. Have a look at which process is running. The installation is trying to overwrite a file that's locked by another process. Stop that process and the install will succeed.


----------



## zyanho (Jun 4, 2010)

i re-try it use

```
make -C /usr/ports/editors/emacs clean build
```
and i also get:

```
Saving file /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/lisp/loaddefs.el...
...-23.2/lisp/loaddefs.el locked by zyanho@zyanho... (pid 3899): (s, q, p, ?)?
```

and i start a new terminal,then type ps -aux 3899
i get this:

```
root  3899  3.0  1.3 35700 26632   0  S+    9:51PM   0:00.57 [bootstrap-emacs]
```
then i use
kill 3899,and the emacs install stop,i get

```
Saving file /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/lisp/loaddefs.el...
...-23.2/lisp/loaddefs.el locked by zyanho@zyanho... (pid 3899): (s, q, p, ?)? 
gmake[2]: *** [autoloads] Terminated: 15
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/lisp'
gmake[1]: *** [/usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/src/../lisp/loaddefs.el] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/src'
gmake: *** [src] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

Hehehe... that's funny. It's the install itself that's locking the file :e


----------



## zyanho (Jun 4, 2010)

I was embittered by this,i have no idea how to deal with this.
could you get me some idea?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

Try picking option s (skip). The file isn't going to change anyway as you are (re)installing the same version.


----------



## zyanho (Jun 4, 2010)

whateven i type s or p(i dont know what is p), i get the same error

```
Updating /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/
emacs-23.2/leim/leim-list.el ...
Checking /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim/quail/quick-b5.el ...
Checking /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim/quail/.#quick-b5.el ...
Opening input file: No such file or directory, /usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim/quail/.#quick-b5.el
gmake[1]: *** [leim-list.el] Error 255
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/emacs/work/emacs-23.2/leim'
gmake: *** [leim] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100603-73702-1wxrz8d-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
    ! editors/emacs    (unknown build error)
```

it not use.is it a bug about emacs 23?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's the port or the emacs build itself that generates the error. If you have the latest ports tree all I can suggest is to file a PR and/or contact the port's maintainer.

http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2010)

You could try 'p' instead of 's' (hoping it's 'proceed'  )


----------



## abbe (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect some kind of parallel port build (-j of {,g}make) happening). Can you paste your /var/db/ports/emacs/options ?

Thanks


----------



## zyanho (Jun 5, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You could try 'p' instead of 's' (hoping it's 'proceed'  )


i have try,but same error as 's'.hah..



			
				abbe said:
			
		

> I suspect some kind of parallel port build (-j of {,g}make) happening). Can you paste your /var/db/ports/emacs/options ?
> 
> Thanks



this my /var/db/ports/emacs/options.


```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for emacs-23.2_1,2
_OPTIONS_READ=emacs-23.2_1,2
WITH_DBUS=true
WITH_GCONF=true
WITH_GIF=true
WITH_GTK2=true
WITH_JPEG=true
WITH_M17N=true
WITHOUT_MOTIF=true
WITH_OTF=true
WITH_PNG=true
WITH_SOUND=true
WITH_SOURCES=true
WITH_SVG=true
WITH_TIFF=true
WITH_X11=true
WITHOUT_XAW=true
WITHOUT_XAW3D=true
WITH_SYNC_INPUT=true
WITH_SCROLLBARS=true
WITH_XFT=true
WITH_XIM=true
WITH_XPM=true
```

maybe i solved it.
i check it all night,and i find  a strange thing .
if i change my hostname (/etc/rc.conf) to others(maybe not contain a char "@" in it,just i guess).
if could be build without any error.
now i install right.freebsd is interesting.
i'm much obliged to you(s) for helping me.


----------

